# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - DIY Plasma CNC - Carbon steel Hypertherm FineCut

## CKD



----------

Diyodira, Mr.L, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cái que con con bên cạnh sếp để làm gì đấy ạ ? có cái thiết kế đầu trục Z bắt mỏ cắt này up cho em ngó phát sếp ui  :Smile:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

> Cái que con con bên cạnh sếp để làm gì đấy ạ ? có cái thiết kế đầu trục Z bắt mỏ cắt này up cho em ngó phát sếp ui


Cái que đó để khi cần thì rà phôi cho nhanh ấy mà. Cái Z thì không có gì đặc biệt hết ấy bác. Ảnh xin nợ ạ.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD



----------

Gamo, Mr.L, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Thép carbon dày 10mm nè mấy bác

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Mr.L, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ước mơ của em đây  :Smile: 

Em thấy cái đầu cắt lắp vào trục Z nó còn loằng ngoằng thêm một bộ trượt nữa hay sao ý ạ, cụ CKD lúc nào rảnh chỉ giúp em mấy cái này với. Em mù tịt về nguyên lý cái đầu cắt này. À lâu rồi em có thấy bác Mr.L bảo máy cắt của bác ấy chạy mach3 mill. Sao không chạy mach3 plasma hả cụ ? 
Thanks cụ nhiều lém  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

> Ước mơ của em đây 
> 
> Em thấy cái đầu cắt lắp vào trục Z nó còn loằng ngoằng thêm một bộ trượt nữa hay sao ý ạ, cụ CKD lúc nào rảnh chỉ giúp em mấy cái này với. Em mù tịt về nguyên lý cái đầu cắt này. À lâu rồi em có thấy bác Mr.L bảo máy cắt của bác ấy chạy mach3 mill. Sao không chạy mach3 plasma hả cụ ? 
> Thanks cụ nhiều lém


Mach3mill hay mach3plasma nó chỉ là giao diện thôi anh à, tuỳ mục đích sử dụng mà người ta làm cái giao diện cho nó phù hợp thôi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## wabot9x

Bác CKD chụp tổng thể con máy cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng đi anh !

----------


## Gamo

Wow, cái này chính là chiếc máy CNC khủng bác với Mr. L quậy mấy tháng rồi hả?

----------


## CKD

Cái máy đó trong này Dự án CNC Plasma - OxyFuel - Router nhiều môn phối hợp của CKD & Mr.L

----------

Gamo

----------


## Mr.L

nó nè anh gamo chưa hoàn thiện dc 100% anh ui ^^

----------

Gamo

----------


## wabot9x

em xin phép hơi ngoài lề một chút . Ở đây có ai biết số phone của anh " QUANG KG " ko ạ ? em muốn lấy bộ ray trượt dây đai Thk của bác ấy mà ko làm sao lien lạc dc với bác ấy cả .

----------


## Gamo

Holy...!!! Ủa, mà chạy được rồi mà? 2 ông tính làm gì nữa? :x

----------


## Mr.L

mới chạy dc 50% ah còn 50% nữa máy ALL IN ONE  mà hjhjhhjhj

----------


## Nam CNC

thì tụi hắn chưa gắn cái con spindle lên để chơi gỗ đó mà

----------

Mr.L

----------

